# Hallandale to restrict surf fishing



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

_Anglers, please don't hook the bathers.

That's the message coming from Hallandale Beach, where city leaders are poised to approve new rules for surf fishing aimed at protecting swimmers._

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/br...shing-ban-hallandale-20130624,0,4246016.story

Another spot lost...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sand flea said:


> _Anglers, please don't hook the bathers.
> 
> That's the message coming from Hallandale Beach, where city leaders are poised to approve new rules for surf fishing aimed at protecting swimmers._
> 
> ...



*Welcome to "AMERIKA" !!!

"Anglers, please don't HOOK the BATHERS . . . Hallandale, please BATHE the HOOKERS ! "

LOL !*


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Well... That sucks. These people do know that a little piece of cut bait doesn't exactly tempt fish/shark to swim miles towards shore for it right??? The little bits of bait we throw are to tempt fish that are already in the area : /


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's a losing argument, Vinnx. They've been practicing it, and passing it off with the same "do it for the children" spiel that they use to pass all feel-good legislation, rather than deal with the situation in a manner that benefits everyone. Those people in that part of the world are on a different wavelength, anyway. They look down their noses at people with fishing rods. You are beat before you start.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Then thank god most of the pple on my beaches are tourist who don't have the time to b**** and moan lol


----------

